# MyLink not working properly



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Could be related to new iOS software. 

There could also be a mylink software update for your car. But I'm guessing the dealer will charge you ~$100 if you're out of your bumper to bumper and didn't buy GMPP.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I too had noticed my USB port not lit up and now its back. Have you tried MyLink support






or call 855-4-SUPPORT (855-478-7767)


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

FYI, mods...this is for a 2013 Cruze, so gen1 forum instead of gen 2?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> FYI, mods...this is for a 2013 Cruze, so gen1 forum instead of gen 2?


Done.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is the USB plug normal? I seem to remember a fault where the plug got backed out just enough so the data was no longer connecting, but power was.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like me right now. Latest updates for both iOS and MyLink. iPod and Pandora fight each other but never connect.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Sounds like me right now. Latest updates for both iOS and MyLink. iPod and Pandora fight each other but never connect.


Hello Merc6,

I'm sorry to hear you're having a tough time with your Cruze. Please feel free to give our Infotainment team a call at 1-855-478-7767 Monday through Saturday 8am-10pm. They are our experts on Infotainment questions and may be able to shed some light into what may be occurring. If they are unable to provide any information regarding your latest updates, please send us a private message and we can discuss other options.

I hope this helps!

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

angwag said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze with MyLink. I've always been able to play my iPod Nano 7th Gen without an issue. Now my iPod/USB icon is no longer lit up and I cannot play my iPod. Also, my Pandora and a couple others aren't lit anymore either. My main concern is getting my USB to work again. I bought a new USB cord and that wasn't the issue as my iPod powers on and charges when it is plugged into the USB port. My issue is with the MyLink screen no longer working properly. I've reset it numerous times, to no avail.
> 
> ...


Hello Angela,

As stated to Merc6, we recommend giving our Infotainment team a call to see if they are able to provide additional insight. This team can be reached at 1-855-478-7767 Monday through Saturday 8am-10pm. Should you need further assistance after speaking with them, please do not hesitate to send us a private message.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Angela,
> 
> As stated to Merc6, we recommend giving our Infotainment team a call to see if they are able to provide additional insight. This team can be reached at 855-487-7767 Monday through Saturday 8am-10pm. Should you need further assistance after speaking with them, please do not hesitate to send us a private message.
> 
> ...


To both our Chevy Customer Care reps. The Phone Number that you are giving out is not associated with Chevrolet or anyone else. Please see my post above for the correct # and or the option to chat with that group. Very surprised you would give this out, try it when you can!


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a similar problem with MyLink recognizing my iPod classic (7th gen). Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't recognize the device. There are other problems, too.
There's no iOs running these devices. I've known this device to work quite well in the various rentals I've had. So, yeah, probably a MyLink issue.
Let us know what you learn.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> To both our Chevy Customer Care reps. The Phone Number that you are giving out is not associated with Chevrolet or anyone else. Please see my post above for the correct # and or the option to chat with that group. Very surprised you would give this out, try it when you can!


Just a flip of a number, thanks for the catch. Gonna go edit the original posts to swap the 487 to 478.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

They need to know.
1-855-4-Support


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I have a similar problem with MyLink recognizing my iPod classic (7th gen). Sometimes it works, other times it doesn't recognize the device. There are other problems, too.
> There's no iOs running these devices. I've known this device to work quite well in the various rentals I've had. So, yeah, probably a MyLink issue.
> Let us know what you learn.


What year? Op and Myself have the worst year of Infotainment systems. Cadillac and it's CUE system was also a pain in 2013 models.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> What year? Op and Myself have the worst year of Infotainment systems. Cadillac and it's CUE system was also a pain in 2013 models.


2014


----------

